# FDA warning on certain kibble brands for possible heart disease issues



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2019/06/28/dog-heart-disease-fda-finds-potential-link-16-brands-dog-food/1592388001/

https://6abc.com/pets-animals/fda-certain-dog-food-possibly-linked-to-canine-heart-disease/5368946/

Acana is on top of the list and Taste of the Wild is high up. I know a lot of people use those in here, even I do as it was pretty popular in the forums back when we got our V. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We use Orijen and sometimes Acana too, to mix different flavors. I read the articles and have to say found them very poorly written from a scientific PoV, especially the first one. No further information was provided about the the cases they were quoting i terms of age, lifestyle, supplements, other health issues, have they always been on that food type or just shortly, partially, what kind of treats provided etc and only some about breed shared in the second article. Furthermore no statistics about how many other heart failure cases are around where the dog was NOT on grain free diet and again how many from those breeds. So for me personally it reads half-baked, if even that much. 

I m not saying that it is not possible to have a correlation, just don`t see the scientific evidence yet based on these articles. 

My dogs have shiny coats, lean muscles, strong nails, swim and run daily and compete regularly, no itchy skin, no ear infection or other allergies so far. They have been on these brands since they were weened and breeder have used these for many years with no issues. Their treats are salmon, dried anchovies, turkey, beef and chicken heart, blueberries, carrots, sweet potato, banana, apple etc, either home made or freeze dried, 100% types. Time will tell, but post our discussions with our breeder came to the conclusion, that as long as we see them thriving as they do now we both keep our dogs on this type of diet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure as time progresses, we will get more information. 
Years ago millions of babies took baby aspirin. Now we know not to give it to them. 

On a sidenote.
At almost 9 1/2 years old, June now has a grade 1 heart murmur. Nothing to be concerned about at this point. Just something to keep a eye on at vet checks.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

sending all the ESP for June lady. and yes, science constantly evolves, really who knows. 

also... i know dogs who get a piece of fatty cheese in between competition numbers to keep up energy and they thrive on it. and then again the other extreme where lactose intolerance is so prevalent that u cannot even risk using the same knife cutting stuff as the dog would get bad diarrhea otherwise.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Gabica said:


> We use Orijen and sometimes Acana too, to mix different flavors. I read the articles and have to say found them very poorly written from a scientific PoV, especially the first one. No further information was provided about the the cases they were quoting i terms of age, lifestyle, supplements, other health issues, have they always been on that food type or just shortly, partially, what kind of treats provided etc and only some about breed shared in the second article. Furthermore no statistics about how many other heart failure cases are around where the dog was NOT on grain free diet and again how many from those breeds. So for me personally it reads half-baked, if even that much.
> 
> I m not saying that it is not possible to have a correlation, just don`t see the scientific evidence yet based on these articles.
> 
> My dogs have shiny coats, lean muscles, strong nails, swim and run daily and compete regularly, no itchy skin, no ear infection or other allergies so far. They have been on these brands since they were weened and breeder have used these for many years with no issues. Their treats are salmon, dried anchovies, turkey, beef and chicken heart, blueberries, carrots, sweet potato, banana, apple etc, either home made or freeze dried, 100% types. Time will tell, but post our discussions with our breeder came to the conclusion, that as long as we see them thriving as they do now we both keep our dogs on this type of diet.


I was wondering about these things too, not a lot of info. Also doesn't seem to be that many cases and they mostly say it about larger breeds who are more prone to those heart conditions anyway. I also don't 100% believe it all because who knows, they could be pushing some sort of agenda or been paid to do so, so other food brands get better rep or more pushed. Just seems very one sided and focused on grain free food vs other factors.

We haven't seen any issues either and Acana has been great.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

the FDA publication itself, seems a bit more sophisticated and discussing several layers, like nutrition sourcing itself as a possibility. also gives more information about breeds reported.

https://www.fda.gov/animal-veterina...rtain-diets-and-canine-dilated-cardiomyopathy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think there are more cases out there, IF this is really the cause. Not every dog is going to see a cardiologist, or have a autopsy done. 
But still there is a big IF.
Second the UK has no cases reported.
They have a higher mandated taurine levels in their dog foods, than the US. 
Still leaves me wondering if there is a different cause, or if just upping the taurine levels is the answer. 
Neither of my dogs are on grainfree.
Maybe that's one reason, the wait and see approach is easier for me.


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Routine immunization vet visit for Scarlett & Boomer this am. The vet staff encouraged us to move away from the grain free food. We've been feeding our two Orijen Original and Six Fish. They've been fine with this. I've spent some time today reviewing the information and an email with links our vet provided. I've also read Orijen's (Champion) press release and naturally they provide a reasonable explanation of their products. Just purchased a new supply of the original and will use it; will do some additional research. 

Curious...Texas Red, you mentioned neither of yours are on grain free. What product(s) do you use?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

2reddawgs
The old tried, and true Purina Pro Plan.


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks! Contemplating the Sports version of the Pro products; they stay active almost all day either with walks with us or "hunting" critters in our fenced backyard.....


----------



## Odin's mom (Feb 2, 2019)

We had our Odin on Merrick. My husband, who is a human cardiologist/scientist, read the FDA papers and had me toss out all of our feed, like hundreds of $$ worth. He admits that he might be overreacting but he thinks the he doesn't want to take any risk...


----------



## olivebeingavizsla (Dec 19, 2017)

What did you switch to? My first V had a ton of skin issues with chicken so we've been avoiding that, and Olive was not a fan of Hill's Science Diet when she was a puppy so we've been on Zignature for a over a year and a half and have been happy with it. I want to switch but am hesitant to do so.


----------

